# Gecko pooped in water dish ?



## Xboxguy (Dec 17, 2012)

My gecko pooped in his water dish is this normal because I heard they like to find one certain place to poo there all the time


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Xboxguy said:


> My gecko pooped in his water dish is this normal because I heard they like to find one certain place to poo there all the time


Has your lizard morphed into a snakes.

Oh and clean it out :bash:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Xboxguy said:


> My gecko pooped in his water dish is this normal because I heard they like to find one certain place to poo there all the time


Animals poop where they want mate. I have a number of animals that love to ruin my day by crapping up the class or in the waterbowl, but only now and then. 

Just a part of keeping!


----------



## Bradley1992 (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol yeah, has he lost his legs? 

Probably nothing to worry about, perhaps he was taking himself for a dip and just...pooped? I'm not 100% clued up on the bowel controls of a gecko...:lol2:


----------



## Xboxguy (Dec 17, 2012)

SykeSnake said:


> Has your lizard morphed into a snakes.
> 
> Oh and clean it out :bash:


I cleaned it out straight away and out fresh water in


----------



## David V (Jan 3, 2009)

The water relaxes them so they usually poo in water, well monitors do anyway


----------



## Kln90 (Feb 8, 2012)

Two of our Leo's used to do it. I then moved the water bowl to a different corner and they stopped and just carried on pooing in the normal corner without the water


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Some leos poop in water it's not uncommon. You can place a piece of poop onto tissue and place it in a corner and repeat it till he poops their it should work


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Could be worse, one of my crested's pooped on the other crested's head ! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

